# Denver Nuggets (42-36) @ New Orleans Hornets (37-41)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK






























































































Preview​


> _......New Orleans has kept its postseason hopes very much alive by winning five of its last six, including three in overtime. The Hornets improved to 7-0 in overtime with Wednesday's 103-100 victory over the Clippers.
> 
> "We're just going to keep fighting," said David West, who had a season-high 33 points. "As long as we've got a heartbeat, we're going to keep going."
> 
> ...


Link

Tyson will probably be replaced by Marc again but I'll just leave him in the starting lineup anyway.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Every game is pretty close to an elimination game for the Hornets now.Of course eve if they win the last four they're a game behind two teams so it might not help them.I wonder who has the tiebreaker if it's a three way tie.I am pretty sure the Warriors have the tiebreaker over the hornets,but I forgot how it works on a three way tie...maybe it's your conference record.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Every game is pretty close to an elimination game for the Hornets now.Of course eve if they win the last four they're a game behind two teams so it might not help them.I wonder who has the tiebreaker if it's a three way tie.I am pretty sure the Warriors have the tiebreaker over the hornets,but I forgot how it works on a three way tie...maybe it's your conference record.


I haven't even worried much about figuring it out because as much as I hate to say it, I don't think they'll pull it out. Hopefully next season will be a better one and they won't have to worry so much about other teams having to lose out for them to get in. But as you said, I think it has something to with your conference record. With the Clippers, and Warriors, it may go down to their division record since they're in the same division. I hate to see them lose but I'm just going to try to enjoy these last games of the season.

Anyway, this might help you out with figuring out the tiebreaker.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7164305


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not having a good feeling about this one. Denver is rolling right now. I still haven't decided whether I will watch this game. So Good Luck Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'm not having a good feeling about this one. Denver is rolling right now. I still haven't decided whether I will watch this game. So Good Luck Hornets.


I may have to watch it on mute.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Time for the Hornets to come home...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Time for the Hornets to come home...


:yes:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets started off with a lot of emotion, but they lost it real fast. I decided to watch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Is Stern courtside or in one of those fancy suites?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Is Stern courtside or in one of those fancy suites?


He normally sit in the stands, but they haven't showed him since he made his pre-game speech.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are actually having a nice lead...

It's so confusing when you are winning your, 'still on the playoff race' games.

This would be 7 in a row? I just hope for the best... whatever it is.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> We are actually having a nice lead...
> 
> It's so confusing when you are winning your, 'still on the playoff race' games.
> 
> *This would be 7 in a row?* I just hope for the best... whatever it is.


They've won 5 out of the last 6. 6-4 over the last 10. I think.

Even Marquinhos(Vinicius) is getting PT tonight.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets are playing real good, even the bench is taking care of business.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> The Hornets are playing real good, even the bench is taking care of business.


Yeah. And Melo has been relatively quiet. Uh-oh.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yeah. And Melo has been relatively quiet. Uh-oh.


Did you say Carmelo? He's answering.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Play the rookies!

And Bass.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Did you say Carmelo? He's answering.


That's why I said uh-oh. I knew he'd start coming around soon. :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Play the rookies!
> 
> And Bass.


Hilton and Vinicius was in but he's taken them out. I wonder if Cedric will get any PT tonight. Might as well let every player get some PT in the last hurrah. Heck, let Linton get some in too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Hornets 56
Nuggets 53

Paul had better watch those turnovers. 3 in the 1st half.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

They started playing sloppy at the end of the half. Camby was standing under the goal like a fly swatter batting those shots out of there.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hornets are trying to fight against Nuggets... They are playing pretty good... I see Hornets not so many like I would like to see... I really like CP3 how he performa on the pitch, he is really amazing and so nice dribbling... I would like Hornets to win this match, but they waste 15 pts leading... Much more attend to Melo... he can kill Hornets...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They started playing sloppy at the end of the half. *Camby was standing under the goal like a fly swatter batting those shots out of there*.
> 
> 
> > :lol: That's where Chandler would've come in handy tonight. I hear that toe looks really bad.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm ready for this entire season to end. I wish tonight was the last game.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I'm ready for this entire season to end. I wish tonight was the last game.


With the playoffs within our grasp.:biggrin:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Fight for playoffs, don't give up guys...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West having a nice game....26pts and 12rebs with 9:20 left.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul doesn't have the feel for the 3's tonight. Sual doesn't either much tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Boys and girls we've got ourselves a game!

Hornets 101
Nuggets 100

2:18 left.


:lol: @ Paul thinking Camby would let him go in there with that.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

It wouldn't be the Hornets if they didn't make this interesting. I was waiting for Denver to go on a run.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Camby with the block party.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nail bitter.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Boy Michael Thompson sure is earning his paycheck tonight. :lol: 

LET'S HEAR IT FOR YHTH!!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yoooouuuur Hooooommmeeetooowwnn Hooooooorneeetss!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nuggets win!!!!!!! Somehow I'm not even angry! :lol:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Arghhh... Out of playoff race?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Arghhh... Out of playoff race?


I don't know. I haven't been worrying much about it. They'll probably shut Paul down now. Go get your surgery CP.

Houston will probably win tomorrow to avoid the season sweep.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

That's what I get for thinking we were gonna win. Oh well, here's looking at next season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> That's what I get for thinking we were gonna win. Oh well, here's looking at next season.



Coming in I didn't have a good feeling about this game and I don't think they'll win any of the last 3. I'm actually ready for the draft now. Well first I'm ready for lottery day and then the draft.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So, the official stuff can revert back to New Orleans Hornets now, clean and cleaner than ever?

Wonder what the new slogan will be.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> So, the official stuff can revert back to New Orleans Hornets now, clean and cleaner than ever?
> 
> Wonder what the new slogan will be.


Probably after 4/18.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Knowing the Hornets organization like I do. They'll probably change the name back at the beginning of next season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Knowing the Hornets organization like I do. They'll probably change the name back at the beginning of next season.


Probably so. But to continue that season ticket push they'd better do it sooner.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> _OKLAHOMA CITY, April 13 (AP) -- Not long ago, the sight of any NBA superstars in Oklahoma City would have been a dream come true. My, how times have changed.
> 
> A triumph by Carmelo Anthony, Allen Iverson and the Denver Nuggets sent fans home in disappointment Friday night, as the New Orleans Hornets lost their final game in their temporary home, 107-105.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is really sad, I believed that Horets gonna win it...


----------

